# Good price for used Mazzer Super Jolly?



## Dawnie (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I've seen a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly on ebay and I would like to bid for it but I don't know what is a good price. Could anyone advise?

Thanks

Dawnie


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome Dawnie, it depends on the condition but I think £200-£225 seems to be an estimate I hear a lot. I'm sure Don will have a good idea


----------



## Dawnie (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! Looks like it may be a real bargain at the moment then, but all depends on bids. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Around what Monkey says I would agree, today there is a Mazzer Royal on a buy it now for £200 if you want to go mad and another on auction with a damaged hopper (replaceable) Even bigger than the Super Jolly but a stunning grinder too, the buyer says the "safety device has snapped off". This is just a piece at the back of the hopper that goes into a slot on the top of the grinder body and actuates a switch to indicate the hopper is in place. Without the switch actuated the grinder will not run, easy to bodge as the seller has clearly done and in no way effects the functionality of the grinder.

The big Mazzers are pretty bullet proof, mine is a good few years old and works perfectly, does have a few paint scratches from clumsy baristas which I will sort with a respray. If you do get a super jolly or similar, check the burrs are in good nick, if not they are easy to source and replace. Mine came with an almost pristine set of Titanium burrs (much more expensive) which in a home environment should last forever, mind you the standard ones will last for many many years.

Happy hunting


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ps the Royals retail for around £1300 to £1500 so a bargain at Ebay prices


----------



## Dawnie (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe I'll try for the Super Jolly if you think it is good. It's currently £156. It's the cheapest one on there but the others look newer, so may be worth spending a bit more on a newer one? I don't want to spend too much but I want something that will last.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Either looks good Dawnie, the more expensive describe as barely used, the other a few scratches. Assuming honest sellers you will not go far wrong with either and when picking up you can check the condition.

Don`t discount the two Royals either, they are bigger but take up little more counter space as long as the height is not an issue (SJ 24 inches and Royal 28 inches) and you could buy a new hopper in the future when funds allow. Just watch out for the weight, the Super Jolly is 14kg and the Royal a ridiculous 27kg


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm always concerned when I see things advertised that have broken parts. It may be that this is quite a common occurrence or maybe due to general neglect and abuse of the machine.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

I paid £200 for mine, its the new shape model in good condition. Id say for a good condition one anyithng up to £230 would be an alright price.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with BanishInstant, I too am a little concerned when Mazzers have bits and pieces missing when advertised on ebay. They are built like tanks so pieces missing ring alarm bells for me.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd not be too concerned about a damaged hopper - they lift off easily and can easily be dropped whilst off the machine (I know!) - and that could result in the breakage. My Mini-e is only a couple of months old, and only has home use, but the portafilter rest is scratched from inserting the portafilter, and the spouts on the portafilter have scratched the front of the base. But hey, it's a tool, and who wants a pristine one?

Anything that's had commercial useage - and most used SJs have been commercial - will have some nicks and dints. But, as Sandy says, they are built like tanks. Don't be put off by a few imperfections.

Having now actually owned and used a Mazzer, I'd happily buy a used one. You'd have to be very unlucky to buy a complete dog.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been searching eBay and the like for a cheap electric grinder, like an MC2 (or an Innova I let slip through the net







), and stumbled upon a Mazzer (unknown model, but apparently 2 years old and £1k new) for sale on GumTree:

http://nottingham.gumtree.com/nottingham/25/73194425.html

It's without the hopper and a lid for the doser, but for £150 straight up you can't complain! I guess both could be replaced easily.

It's too much for me, but I thought I'd pass on the link! And if anyone has an MC2 or something going spare, please let me know!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!! That black SJ on Ebay went for £299!!! I would sell mine instantly if someone offered me that much. Suprising too as it is an old shape model and not pristine either.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Another heads up - Mazzer Major just over £100 with 3 hours to go!


----------

